# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox 2.2.8 Full Installer, World's 1st Read Full Flash Backup in PAC Format !!!

## mohamed73

*VolcanoBox 2.2.8 Full Installer, World's 1st Read Full Flash Backup in PAC Format !!!*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       !! VolcanoBox 2.2.8 FULL INSTALLER !!      Whats new ?     █►▪ World's 1st & Exclusive, Only & Only in VolcanoBox SPD Android Read Backup Flash file in *.PAC Format !!!    █►▪ MTK ADB Root added new phones support    █►▪ SPD Android SPD Android flash ic supported    █►▪ Solve MTK6235 64M Write bug    █►▪ Full Installer    █►▪VolcanoBox Latest Drivers Added Please update Drivers  New Box Driver v1.8.19 (2013)    █►▪SPD Android SCI Drivers Added to Setup in Drivers/Phone Drivers folder      How to Read SPD Android Full Flash Backup in PAC format ?    *You have to perform as you read from here for Success !!*    *01-* Your PHONE Must be ROOTED & USB Debug Mode Enabled & in Working Condition   *02-* Minimum 2Gb Memory Card Inserted into Phone    *03-* Memory Card Must be 32 BIT Formatted    *04-* Download VolcanoBox 2.2.8 & Install & Run  *05-* Connect phone in Powered on Condition   *06-* Go to SPD Tab  *07-* Select 6820/8810 from Boot Selection   *08-* Select One-Key Root  *09-* Select Backup Flash from Option  *10-* Untick Auto-Detect Pinouts  *11-* Click on Run  *12-* It will Detect Phone on ADB   *13-* Software will ask you to give path where you want to save Flash file   *14-* Wait for Software Finish Read Flash   *15-* Open folder where you save Flash file  *16-* Search & Download LATEST VER OF ResearchDownload from GOOGLE ( SPD Factory Flashing Tool )   *17-* Open ResearchDownload ( X:\ResearchDownload\Bin\ResearchDownload.exe )  *18-* Click on Settings ( 2nd Button from left )   *19-* Now Need Attention !! You will see Many Check Boxes like   ▀ FDL1  ▀ FDL2  ▀ NV  ▀ SPL_LOADER  ▀ UBOOT_LOADER  ▀ VMJALUNNA  ▀ MODEM  ▀ DSP  ▀ BOOT_IMG  ▀ RECOVERY  ▀ SYSTEM  ▀ USERDATA  ▀ BOOT_LOGO  ▀ FASTBOOT_LOGO  ▀ ERASERUNTIMENV  ▀ERASEPRODENG  ▀PHASE_CHECK  ▀CACHE  ▀ERASEMISC   you can read FileID , FilName , Base1 , Size1 , Size 2 , FileType   *20-* Right Click in Front of every Box in FileName Area it will ask you for File brows For Example:    ▀ FDL1______|___________________|0x40000000___|_____  __________|   You can see 1st FDL1 Written after in 2nd sectin ( before 0x4000000) right click on it ( must be in Front of FDL1 )   ▀ FDL1______|____Right Click here_____|0x40000000___|_______________|   it will ask you to put file    *21-* Brows that folder ( where you save Volcanobox Readed Flash file )   *22-*  If you Right click to FDL1 then Give FDL1 File, like this add all files  which is readed by VolcanoBox Give files like this after giving files  it will look like this     ▀ FDL1______|____D:\A1+\FDL1_____|0x40000000___|____  ___________|  ▀ FDL2______|____D:\A1+\FDL2_____|0x0___|___________  ____|  ▀ MODEM____|____D:\A1+\Modem___|0x4875555|__________  __|   must be give same name   for reference check this pic    *VolcanoBox will read Files like this*        *You have to put files like this in ResearchDownload*         When you inserted All files and All Ready      *23-* Tick All Boxes   *24-* Click on PACKET ( from ResearchDownload )   *25-* It will ask you "Do Packet Operation right now?"  *26-* Click on Yes   *27-* After Write Product Version  *28-* Give Saving Path  *29-* Click on OK   *Your File is PAC File is READY !!!!!!*   Now you can Flash with this Pac file & Enjoy    How to Make Any SPD ANDROID Unsupported phone Supported !!!!   *01-* Your PHONE Must be ROOTED & USB Debug Mode Enabled & in Working Condition  *02-* Minimum 2Gb Memory Card Inserted into Phone   *03-* Memory Card Must be 32 BIT Formatted   *04-* Download VolcanoBox 2.2.8 & Install & Run  *05-* Connect phone in Powered on Condition   *06-* Go to SPD Tab  *07-* Select 6820/8810 from Boot Selection   *08-* Select One-Key Root  *09-* Select Backup Flash from Option  *10-* Untick Auto-Detect Pinouts  *11-* Click on Run  *12-* It will Detect Phone on ADB   *13-* Software will ask you to give path where you want to save Flash file   *14-* Wait for Software Finish Read Flash   *15-* Open folder where you save Flash file  *16-*You will see FDL2 File   17- Upload That File and post it in الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  18- Wait for next upcoming update we will make support of your phone !!    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  This  hotfile link HOTLINK !! means you can Download it with Internet  Download Manager & with Resume !! MediaFire not allow me to upload  this big file. so i make this file hotLink.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## brahimyagoub

merci bien mes amies

----------

